

Now get HN stories on Facebook via an auto-updating Facebook Page - akumar_03

I was surprised when I was unable to find any Facebook page that shared Hacker News top stories, so went ahead and created a page for all of us. It is connected to the RSS feed and automatically updates when the feed updates. Here's the link :<p>https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hacker-News/321008654600119<p>Twitter, RSS.. so why not Facebook?
======
sagacity
Clickey :) <https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hacker-News/321008654600119>

